# Used simovert



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

I found this on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.nl/Schaltschrank-Si...67?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item53d79a4f5b

Seems to me limited to aprox. 80kW at 300V. And capable of more. The specs of the inverter say something like rated more than 320 Amps.

Would this be usable in a car and its environment?


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

Never mind, it's only a big rectifier.


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

There are showers that are smaller than that rectifier


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

Yep. I tought the piece of electronics on the right was the inverter, and all other stuff to filter the 3 phase input. I thought a simovert was per definition an inverter. But no. It's a whole range of stuff. 

You can build a prety powerfull fastcharger out of it. Charge a 50kWh pack to 80% in less than half an hour.


----------

